# Wanting a baby, but am at Uni!! Need Advice!!



## Libb

Hi everyone!

I've joined this sight, seeking a little bit of advice..

Last year I had surgery to remove endometriosis, and now it has come back.. I don't have a huge window of opportunity to fall pregnant. I am only nineteen. But my partner and I own our own house, I am at uni and he is working full time. I really want to start trying to conceive soon, but I don't know how I will cope with uni!! 

Has anyone here studied while pregnant/ with a new born?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated..

Also, I have a bowel condition called gastroparsesis.. And I have been told that a caesarean would be my best option for delivery.. Can anyone tell me about their caesarean experience? or experience of being pregnant with an intestinal track condition? 

Thanks heaps guys!! Can't wait to read your responses :)
Have a lovely day everyone :) xx


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Libb

I see you asked your questions on the WTT forums which hopefully you will get more views/responses.

I have no advice but wanted to welcome you to BabyandBump.

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB :) 

Hopefully you will get lots of responses in the WTT section :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## WackyMumof2

First of all, welcome. :)

Study and pregnancy is easy - assuming you are trying for your first. I started studying when I found out I was pregnant with my eldest 9 years ago. I think a week before delivery I'd completed my Computing papers as well done to side qualifications for Human Resources and Basic Financial Literacy. Didn't study any more until after I had my second son as I did a bit of work. I decided shortly after his birth I would sign back on and do a few more papers. That was hard. I had a toddler, a newborn, a home to run AND study to complete. I got though but it wasn't easy. As the boys got older I expanded on my Computing and did Internet and Web Design. The 25 hours a week at campus with an additional 60 hours further for study outside of class took it's toll on me mentally, physically and emotionally. I was at campus all day, I would come home and sit at the computer to do assignments of the semester and found I could be spending up to 18 hours a day in front of the PC. And that ended that as I got RSI and was forced to stop study.

2014 I got fed up being in a dead end job on minimum wage I signed on for Real Estate. A lot less study and a longer study period as I could break my units up into manageable groups. First year was easy though not without it's issues along the way but I completed it. Signed on for my final year in 2015 but severe dental pain and a wait forced me to throw it in. Tried again last year and that ended up going on the back burner AGAIN due to a complicated and very unexpected pregnancy. Come this year, I have 2 at school, an 8 month old, 3 papers for my Real Estate and our forth and last baby on the way. I don't expect study to get any easier but it NEEDS to be done. I know we should have waited until I was finished before we tried but I am 33 in November and I just want to be done. I have decided that while I study I will have my last baby so when baby is old enough for daycare I am straight into a career - no time off. It's not easy. Money is tight and is going to get tighter. But I also know what I am signing up for and my kids keep me motivated. It's not going to be easy but if you are ready for the challenge then I say go for it.


----------

